# Needed a sample CV for Victoria State Sponsorship - Visa 190



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I am planning to apply for Victoria state sponsorship as a part of Visa subclass 190 for ANZSCO 261313- software engineer and I am really confused while in the process of making a CV for the same. I need an example resume of someone who has successfully received Victoria's SS preferably with the same ANZSCO code, although any of the code would be fine.

I tried a lot to search on this forum but people have either given links to the "Chronological CV guide" mentioned on Victoria's website or have just said copy-paste your responsibilities from your ACS declaration. However, I am not really comfortable with the former and can't just paste the responsibilities mentioned in the latter; I require an actual resume of a successful case and not guidelines. 

Requesting you all to please send me one at "*REMOVED BY MODERATOR*" or attach it in the forum here, as I am really in need of one. You can remove/mask all your personal details or actual company names from your resumes before sending that to me, if that might be the reason for any reluctance to send. However requesting you to please keep the font format, section format and importantly, roles and responsibilities, intact so that I get a perfect idea of how-much and how it should be made.

Hoping to hear from your guys real soon.. Thanks in advance..........!!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You know copying the information of others is plagiarism 

They want your CV not someone elses with your name added at the top.


----------

